Ask HN: What's the one simple trick to life? - cvaidya1986
======
neillyons
A cliché. Getting outside your comfort zone.

David Goggins goes into this in detail
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5tSTk1083VY](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5tSTk1083VY)

Essentially what ever you are afraid of you should probably doing it.

------
pettycashstash2
Highly reccomend this course. Free on coursera

The Science of Well-Being [https://www.coursera.org/learn/the-science-of-well-
being](https://www.coursera.org/learn/the-science-of-well-being)

In this course you will engage in a series of challenges designed to increase
your own happiness and build more productive habits. As preparation for these
tasks, Professor Laurie Santos reveals misconceptions about happiness,
annoying features of the mind that lead us to think the way we do, and the
research that can help us change. You will ultimately be prepared to
successfully incorporate a specific wellness activity into your life.

------
downerending
From my fast food flunky days: Look busy.

------
netman21
Produce things. Write, compose, code, build, make. Get good at it.

------
fghtr
Volunteering makes your happier.

------
JohnFen
Avoid dying.

------
pettycashstash2
be happy

